# Your Plates!



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just thought this would be interesting. Why dont we get a thread going where you can come and and post pictures of your best plates that you actualy made!

Go for it!


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

A good idea in theory but do you honestly think real chefs have time to photograph their best plates as their going out? ...and even if they do, do you think we have time in our real lives to transfer these plate pictures onto a computer in the proper format to post them here... I hope it works out for some people but my opinion is... nice try.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

In the catering biz, we have a bit more time:

http://www.domin8air.com/axe/Busy/Busy.html

These shots were all taken with five dollar disposable cameras, so the quakity is not great.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

higjse,
It was just a suggestion... let's play nice. Besides, pictures are good portfolio tools as well as a great medium for discussion.

You may want to check out
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17715
for just a few people that have managed their time well enough to get some pictures posted.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rivit, nice, nice, very nice!:lips: The pig looks awesome, and the watermelon flower is really nicely done, fish looks great too. Heck it all looks great!


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Since I've retired, I now have more time to 'play' with my food! We had this last nite and it was delicious - Chicken Roulades w/tomato concasse topped Caesar Salad.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72...ok/roulade.jpg


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

Thankyou.
We put forth our best efforts in spite of not infrequent trying circumstance.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

here are a few from over the years







Filet w/ Herb Demi







Lobster Rav w/ #1 Mexican Shrimp







Shrimp Stuffed Sole w/ Bell beurre blanc (and I don't know why I made a mash for this :eeK







Here's a fruit display I made for a wedding... they didn't want a cake?







Potsticker plate I took all these with my phone camera. :ciao: edit: WOW... These got all jacked??? why wont they line up?


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice Oz. Plates look great. It was just an idea to bring a little fun into the boards. It was just an idea. Relax. Not everyone on here is a chef in a 5 star rest. working their asses to the bone. 

And like Jim said, pictures are great for portfolios.


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, I apologize if I offended anyone with my opinion but who I am to offend anyone here... and I do stick with the opinion I posted. Like I said props to anyone who has the time and/or means, everything posted looks nice.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I meant to say this earlier, but you're right in that "real chefs", don't photograph plates as "they're going out", "unreal chefs" don't either. But many places do take pictures of their plates for menus, ads, training, journalistic stories. Not to mention the fact, that why does the chef have to be the photographer, or the one doing the graphic work? By the same token, with my nice digital camera, I can take a dozen pictures of plates in about 2 minutes. Take them home and before I go to bed, take 15 minutes to download them onto my PC (that literally takes less than 5 minutes) and then load them onto website. That may take another 10 minutes or so. All in all I have invested 20 minutes, max. Not you personally, but if you don't have an extra 20 minutes in your life to waste, perhaps something is wrong.


----------



## jeebus (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes I absolutely think most chefs from diner to 5 star should have photos of their work, as well as shots of plates for special functions or dinners. if you can't find a few minutes to do this you are working all wrong. IMHO


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

What a nice idea for a thread Quinno1. And just look at the lovely product appearing.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Your all right. I know that real chefs dont have time but there are others out there who arent just Chefs. Many do other things with food. 

I thought this would be interesting for all of us to see what other members are capabile of. Other forums have pic sections with them doing tricks on quads or bikes, why not here?


----------



## godfather_chef (Apr 21, 2006)

simple fruit tray









seared foie gras w/ peach and balsamic vinegar sauce


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, all you guyz are awesome! I am at home, so I appreciate all of your pictures. Keep up the great work!


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

OK - I am having a technical challenge. How are you importing the pics to the forum? Do they have to be on a web site? When I click the insert picture icon it asks for a URL. I have pics stored digitally but not posted on a site. 

HELP!!!!


----------



## 604mickey (Jul 12, 2006)

To French "Cough"


----------

